# Craftsman 149cc Engine



## Les Gawlik (3 mo ago)

I have a Craftsman Snow blower with the 149cc engine. It only has about 3 hours on it since new.

It had apparently swallowed a valve. With the valve cover removed, the valve on the left side is open, the rocker arm is loose and the engine has no compression.

I cannot get the valve to open. A gentle tap on the stem does nothing.

Where can I get parts for this engine? Are they the same basic engine Sears used on their 149cc lawn movers?

What do you think is wrong, and what parts are likely needed?

Thanks.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Post a few pics. Maybe we can come up with an even better solution.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

It sounds like a stuck valve due to a gummed up valve stem. You might need more than a gentle tap. You might need chemical and mechanical persuasion:


----------



## Les Gawlik (3 mo ago)

Thank you.

That's it. Stuck intake valve. I hope the fix is as easy as in the video.

I assume his secret sauce was 50-50 ATF and acetone. That's pretty standard.

I also found the MTD engine on the blower. I was able to download the shop manual.

Very helpful forum!


----------

